# 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?



## Membaris (22. September 2018)

*9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen ca. 9 Jahre alten Packard Bell, der mir lange gute Dienste erwiesen hat.
Er hat immer noch Vista als Betriebssystem und wird mittlerweile immer langsamer und ich merke, dass er so langsam auf dem letzten Loch pfeift.
Mein Problem ist vor allem, dass ich die Fotografie und Fotobearbeitung als Hobby entdeckt habe und mir gerne Photoshop, Affinity etc. zulegen würde,
aber diese Programme haben als Mindeststandard Windows 7.
Da ich gerade beginne an meiner Abschlussarbeit zu schreiben und als Student nicht viel Kohle habe, meine Frage, ob der Rechner noch für ein Weilchen gerettet bzw. aufgemotzt 
werden könnte?
Er macht sonst keine Probleme, er ist halt nur langsam und laut (Lüftung, die vor nem knappen halben Jahr gereinigt wurde).


Vielleicht noch paar generelle Infos:
Prozessor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU   T4200
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
Systemtyp: 32 Bit-Betriebssystem

Könnte ich Windows 7 draufspielen, ohne, dass mein Laptop dann überfordert ist und den Geist aufgibt und würde das neue Betriebssystem überhaupt was bringen?
Muss dann ansonsten irgendwas an Hardware ausgetauscht werden?


Beste Grüße
Membaris


----------



## the.hai (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Hardware austauschen bringt nichts, bzw geht nicht. Jeder 300€ Laptop ist leistungsfähiger, extrem sogar. Glaub mir, kauf dir etwas Neues oder lebe noch solange wie möglich mit dem Alten. 

Spiel doch einfach mal Windows 10 auf, laufen wird es und schlechter als Vista kann es nicht werden


----------



## Membaris (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Hallo,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Warum geht nichts auszutauschen, liegt es an dem 32-bit-System oder an was anderem?

Kann ich mit Windows 10 mehr Leistung aus meinem Rechner holen?
Überfordert das meinen Laptop nicht noch mehr?


----------



## Torben456 (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Du könntest den RAM auf 8GB hochstocken und ne SSD verbauen, dann sollte dein Notebook nen guten Geschwindigkeitsboost bekommen.


----------



## Membaris (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Klingt gut!
Wie viel Geld müsste ich dafür ungefähr einplanen?

Gibts auch ne Möglichkeit, dass er wieder leiser läuft?
Meistens überhöre ich das Dröhnen der Lüftung einfach, aber wenn ich mir dessen bewusst werde, nervt es schon ganz schön.

Und Windows 7 oder Windows 10 sollte dann auch flüssig laufen?
Nicht, dass mein Laptop dann total chrasht und ich dann während der Masterarbeit ohne Rechner dastehe. *Panik*


----------



## gekipptesBit (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Oberseite und Unterseite trennen vom Laptop, einen Miditower dazwischen bauen mit dazugehöriger Technik, Auf den Laptopbildschirm einen 50"-Monitor anklipsen, fertig...


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*



Membaris schrieb:


> Klingt gut!
> Wie viel Geld müsste ich dafür ungefähr einplanen?


Was ist es denn exakt für ein Modell. Notebookcheck listete von Packard Bell mind. drei mit der CPU, jeweils mit 14, 15,6 und 17,3" Display.

Aber da das Gerät schon 9 Jahre alt ist bezweifele ich, dass alleine das Display für Bildbearbeitung ansatzweise geeignet ist. Die Farben darst Du dann eher schätzen wie sie mit irgendwas zu vergleichen oder gar für Ausdrucke/Ausbelichtungen vorhersagen zu können.

Dazu benötigst Du für Adobe-Zeugs zwingend ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem.

Ansonsten (falls er überhaupt aufrüstbar ist):
4 GB Ram so um die 20-30 Euro, mit Pech das doppelte
256GB SSD um die 60 Euro, 480GB ab 75-80 Euro.
Win 10 Lizenz zwischen 5-100 Euro (bitte hier nicht fragen, ob die Billiglizenzen von eBay legal sind und etwas taugen, dazu gibt es schon hundettausende von Threads)
und falls nicht vorhanden zusätzlich eine ext. HDD fürs vorherige Backup

Aber mal ehrlich, Du willst Photoshop und/oder Affinity  kaufen und diese dann auf einem Rechner nutzen, der Dir jetzt schon zu langsam ist? Selbst mit 6 MPix Bildern wird das m.M.n. nichts, schon aus Sachen der CPU-Performance. Hast Du das mit GIMP/Paint-NET schonmal getestet, schneller wird es nicht, eher langsamer, wenn Du die Möglichkeiten von PS nutzt.

Oder mit PS einfach selber testen:

Backup-Image (z.B.mit Macrium Reflect, wenn sich das unter Vista noch installieren lässt) zeihen, Win 10 installieren (läuft ein paar Tage zum Test auch ohne Lizenz) und testen. Dir wird hier niemand sagen können, ob Du mit der Performance leben kannst/willst. Ich wollte es nicht und würde das Geld lieber in einem gebrauchten Laptop mit mind. i5-25xx CPU stecken.

Bei Nichtgefallen kannst Du jederzeit das alte Image zurück spielen und alles ist so wie vorher.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*



Membaris schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld müsste ich dafür ungefähr einplanen?


 Eine 500GB SSD kostet um die 80.- EUR:
Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Hersteller: ADATA/Crucial/Kingston/OCZ/Samsung, Kapazität ab 500GB, Schnittstelle: SATA, Formfaktor: 2.5" Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland .




Membaris schrieb:


> Gibts auch ne Möglichkeit, dass er wieder leiser läuft?


1. Lüfter reinigen mit Druckluft: 
- Rotor festklemmen durch die Lufteingangsschlitze und mit Druckluft ausblasen,

2. CPU und GPU mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste versehen (würde ich vorerst unterlassen),

3. Festplatte entmüllen und defragmentieren:
AdwCleaner | heise Download,
https://www.ccleaner.com/de-de/ccleaner.

Windows 7 läuft mit großer Sicherheit auf dem Gerät.



Membaris schrieb:


> Nicht, dass mein Laptop dann total chrasht und ich dann während der Masterarbeit ohne Rechner dastehe. *Panik*


Dann würde ich nur 1. und 3. ausführen.

Die Systemumstellung und Wärmeleitpastenwechsel kann man danach in Angriff nehmen.
Die Datensicherung *während *der Masterarbeit auf *mehreren *Datenträgern ist so wie so Pflicht.


----------



## Membaris (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Hallo fotoman!

Wow, du kennst dich aus und hast sehr gute Punkte angeführt!

Ja, du hast völlig Recht. 
Mir reicht das Display zwar zum Filme gucken etc., aber ja, wenn ich mir Bilder auf meinem Smartphone ansehe, merke ich, wie lebhafter da die Farben rüberkommen, als wenn ich das gleiche Bild auf meinem Rechner ansehe.

Das Modell meines Laptops ist übrigens EasynoteSL45.

Dass 32-bit ein Problem ist, hab ich auch schon etwas geahnt...dass für Adobe 64 bit Voraussetzung ist, wusste ich nicht.
Auch wieder ein entscheidender Punkt gegen meinen Laptop, leider.

Ja, mit Gimp hab ich natürlich schon gearbeitet. Selbst das läuft etwas langsam und es ist eine alte Gimp-Version. :/
Mir wäre ja mit der neuesten Gimpversion schon geholfen, aber selbst die läuft nicht auf Vista.

Ach, es ist zum Haare ausraufen.
Dann kann ich jetzt wohl mein neu entdecktes Hobby erst mal vergessen.
Zumindest, bis ich das Geld habe, mir einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. 

Weiß irgendwer ne gute Adresse, wo man Laptops für kleines Geld bekommen kann, auch gebraucht?


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Photoshop CC gibt es auch als 32bit version. Es wird automatisch die richtige installiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*



Membaris schrieb:


> Weiß irgendwer ne gute Adresse, wo man Laptops für kleines Geld bekommen kann, auch gebraucht?


 Nun aber:
gebrauchte Laptops - Google-Suche.

Hier kaufen wir geschäftlich:
www.tecXL.de – Aufbereitete Technik wie neu.


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrÃ¼sten?*

Kannst Du auch über Amazon kaufen, wenn Dir es sicherer ist;  HP EliteBook 8570p Laptop 15,6" Zoll, Intel Core: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrÃ¼sten?*



Membaris schrieb:


> Dann kann ich jetzt wohl mein neu entdecktes Hobby erst mal vergessen.


Warum das, Du musst halt nur länger warten  Für mich ist es ein Unterschied, ob man vorhandene HW noch nutzt oder sie für mind. 100 Euro aufrüstet mit dem Wissen, dass sie einem dann doch sehr schnell wieder zu langsam ist.

ich habe früher selbst auf einem höchstens halb so schnellen Atom-Netbook meine Bilder sortiert und bearbeitet. Eine echte Bildbearbeitung mit Gimp/PS wollte ich auf Geräten, die etwa so schnell sind wie Dein Laptop, nicht machen, erst recth nciht mit modernen Bildgrößen.

Aber Du kannst natürlich mal im Taskmanager beobachten, wo der Flaschenhals bei Dir ist. Ist das Ram zu klein, ist die Festplatte ständig in Betrieb oder wartest Du vor allem auf die CPU. Wenn es überwiegend die ersten zwei Faktoren sind, dann mag sich eine Aufrüstung lohnen. So lange nur ein Bild bearbeitt wird und nicht parallel andere Applikationen offen sind, sollte das Ram nicht das Problem sein. Die HDD ist es m.M.. eher beim Programmstart und beim Öffnen neuer Bilder, nicht aber während der Bearbeitung. Damit bleibt für mich überwiwegend die CPU als Grund, und die kannst Du nicht tauschen.



Membaris schrieb:


> Weiß irgendwer ne gute Adresse, wo man Laptops für kleines Geld bekommen kann, auch gebraucht?


Ich kenne nur Händler von gebrauchten Businessgeräten. 
LapStore.de
Lenovo ThinkPads gebraucht – guenstige Notebooks, billige Laptops
Gebrauchte Notebooks, ThinkPads & mehr | Notebooks wie neu
Dort ist das "Problem", dass es kaum 17" Geräte gibt bzw. diese im Business kaum genutzt werden.


----------



## Membaris (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrÃ¼sten?*

Hm...ich bin nicht gerade gut darin, geduldig zu sein.  Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass ich auf viel zu vieles immer schon zu lange einfach nur gewartet und damit viel Zeit verloren habe...

Ich glaube, das Problem ist leider wirklich die CPU. Zumindest scheint die Auslastung da manchmal sehr hoch zu sein.
Kenne mich aber insgesamt nicht gut mit PCs etc aus.

Braucht man denn für Bildbearbeitung unbedingt 17 Zoll?
Mein derzeitiger Laptop scheint das zu haben.
Was hast du denn für einen Rechner und wie viel Zoll?


----------



## tobse2056 (22. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrüsten?*

Frag nicht was andere haben, sag uns lieber was du brauchst bzw haben möchtest und wie hoch das Budget ist. Dann können dir ein passendes Gerät raussuchen


----------



## fotoman (23. September 2018)

*AW: 9  Jahre alten Laptop aufrÃ¼sten?*



Membaris schrieb:


> Hm...ich bin nicht gerade gut darin, geduldig zu sein.  Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass ich auf viel zu vieles immer schon zu lange einfach nur gewartet und damit viel Zeit verloren habe...


Die Alternative ist halt die Geldausgabe. Auch im Hobby kann man sich manchmal Zeit durch Geld erkaufen.



Membaris schrieb:


> Braucht man denn für Bildbearbeitung unbedingt 17 Zoll?


Ob man die braucht weiss ich nicht. Ich mag 17" Geräte überhaupt nicht. Mir wäre das Display für dauerhaftes Arbeiten zu klein und die Geräte zum Transport zu groß/schwer. Meine Schwester nutzt genau so ein Gerät als Desktop-Ersatz.



Membaris schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Rechner und wie viel Zoll?


Ein Sammelsurium von Windows Tablets, Subnotebook und PC.
Der Subnotebook ich ein gut 6,5 Jahre alter Lenovo x220 mit 12,5" IPS-Dispaly, i5-2540M, 8GB Ram und SSDs
Der PC ist ein 7 Jahre alter i7-2600K mit 32 GB Ram und gut 2 TB an SSDs.
Und dazu ein ebenso alter U2711 (27" mit 2560x1440)
Und da mir der x220 für meine Fototouren mittlerweile zu groß/schwer ist, kam noch ein gebrauchtes Windows-Tablet (Surface Pro 2) als mobiler Datenspeicher dazu.

Für das, was ich an Bildverwaltung/Bildbearbeitung mache, ist auch der Lenovo x220 schnell genug und der Speicher ausreichend. Das sind überwiegend 12-16 MPix JPGs oder RAWs ohne Panoramen, Stacking, HDR oder sonstige Speicherintensive Aufgaben in de Bildbearbeitung. Wenn mir die Bildverwaltung zu lahm wird, muss ich sie halt wieder optimieren (wie damals mit dem Netbook).

Mit der neuen Kamera (mit 45 MPix) wird das vermutlich selbst auf dem PC schwierig. Ich bin auch ungeduldig, daher kam auch die erste 1 TB SSD schon 2013 nur für die Bilder in den PC (für 435 €).

Aber wie tobse2056 schon schreibt sind nicht die Anforderungen andere Leute wichtig, sondern einzig Deine. Und dazu gehören u.A. auch die finanziellen Möglichkeiten, aber auch die Nutzung (sowohl bie der Bildbearbeitung wie auch andere Dinge).

Ich würde z.B. niemandem, der den Platz dazu hat und nicht zwingend eine tragbare Lösung inkl. großem Display benötigt, einen 17" Laptop empfehlen. Selbst mit wenig Geld würde ich z.B. einen gebrauchten x220/x230 (oder vergleichbares) und einen 24" Monitor für zu Hause kaufen. 12,5" reichen mir für mobiles Arbeiten (Zug, Sporthalle, Hotel, Ferien bei den Eltern), dafür ist das Gerät trotz des Alters einigermaßen tragber und performant. 

Den x220/x230 gibt es ab ca. 160 Euro inkl. 8 GB Ram und 128 GB SSD (von Händler, also mit 6 Monaten Gewährleistung). Dazu für gut 100 € einen 24" Monitor. Dass das Display des 160 € x220 dann auch nicht so prickelnd für die Bildbearbeitung ist, fällt mir mobil nicht auf, zu Hause hat man ja einne vernünftigen Monitor.

Bei 14-15,6" Geräten ist man neu eher ab 450-500 € dabei, gebraucht ab ca. 350 € (z.B. Leonvo T440p mit 8 GB Ram, 256 GB SSD und 14" HD+ Sisplay) bzw. 400 € (Lenovo T540p mit 15").


----------

